# Straps have changed my life!



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've only been looking at watches since Christmas but already given some a new lease of life.

When I bought my Seiko 5 I was a bit disappointed with the size. Well now I've put a nato on it I'm very happy. Went for green to military it up!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

When I used to get the urge to buy another watch, I would buy a strap instead, theory being it would (gimp talk alert) "re - purpose" an old watch. Now I have a very large box full of expensive straps. Beware. :laughing2dw:


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Best quality nato straps I've ever seen... Blue Shark have a range called the alpha Shark.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've got a couple of these pinless natos, very comfortable.


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

That's nice & it definitely suits the watch well!


----------



## elgiswatch (Mar 31, 2017)

It looks very nice



pandyboy said:


> I've only been looking at watches since Christmas but already given some a new lease of life.
> 
> When I bought my Seiko 5 I was a bit disappointed with the size. Well now I've put a nato on it I'm very happy. Went for green to military it up!


 It looks very nice!


----------

